# Duvel Yeast



## hockadays (20/9/05)

Hi folks,,

Just craked a big bottle of duvel and kept the yeast in the bottom to use later. Does anyone know if this strain is the same they use for the primary or is it a different strain. There web site say's they sec ferment in the bottle at 24C so I'm guessing they don't add a lager yeast. 

Has anyone had success with this culture?

Matt


----------



## Jazman (20/9/05)

i havent cultured it but then u dont know how old it is plus u cna buy hte wyeast 1388 pack and it spos to be the same strain and at least u know u get a good yeast strain also it not reconmwnde to culture form beerbigger than 5.5% abv as high alcohol in a beer means more tired yeast ect


----------



## hockadays (20/9/05)

Thanks Jaz,

It might be a waste of time then.
Such a great tasting beer though.
It gets my wife pissed!

Matt


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (20/9/05)

Has anyone made a sucessful Duvel clone, or something that came close, did they use Wyeast or did they get it out of the Duvel Bottle?


----------



## Jazman (20/9/05)

a few brewers have i have done a version of one but i changed the recipe with different hops
and hock u could try it you got nothing to loose i just rather use the wyeast as the lab has done the hard work


----------



## bradmcm (20/9/05)

I have made a Duvel clone with the yeast from the bottle.
Yeast from high gravity brews aren't in the best condition, so you
need to do the reculturing/stepping up with love and care.

Failing that, as Jazman said, WYeast 1388.


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (20/9/05)

Can anyone post a recipe that is extract based with some steeping of grains. Or do you need to do all grain to pull off a Duvel clone.

Cheers.


----------



## Aaron (20/9/05)

I think you would be stuggling to clone something like Duvel with extract. Then again I haven't really tried. Talk to the guys at Grumpy's as they are pretty good at that kind of thing.

I have used the 1388 in a beer. It wasn't a Duvel clone but I was very happy with the result.


----------



## GMK (20/9/05)

brewgoliath does a Duvel pack...

With a can it retails for around 35.00
I think Grumpys does one as well - it is a partial with a 10 min boil.

Not made one - but a BBC Member has one in the garage waiting for us to get together to brew it.

No affiliation - hope this helps.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/9/05)

Duvel is fermented warm and then cold conditioned at 0 degrees + or - 1 for 4 to 6 weeks. After cold conditioning it is filtered and given another dose of the primary yeast and bottle conditioned.

I often wonder if the trick to this beer is to maybe add a lager strain after warm primary fermentation and treat it like a lager and cold condition to round out the flavours? :unsure: 

That said I'd follow what the others day and just use the Wyeast Belgian Strong Ale yeast for primary fermentation.

Warren -


----------



## Snow (21/9/05)

I wonder why they filter it and then add primary yeast? Am I missing something? The yeast in suspension would be alive, so it makes no sense to me to filter it only to add more of the same yeast? Unless the fresh yeast is less stressed for better conditioning.....

- Snow


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/9/05)

Not sure why Snow. Don't Coopers do the same thing too? 

Maybe it's for some form of biological stability. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## tdh (21/9/05)

>I think Grumpys does one as well - it is a partial with a 10 min boil.<???

Grumpy's offer an 'All Extract', 'Partial Mash' and 'All Grain' Duvel pack. 

Boil times with the extract version are 30 minutes and the other 2 require a 60 minute boil ('mashed grain' wort needs at least a 60 minute boil).

tdh

yep, affiliated.


----------



## bindi (21/9/05)

I have done the Grumpys duval clone with the Wyeast and found it to be an excellent clone copy. :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/9/05)

Like Brad, I have successfully cultured the Duvel yeast and used it in an all grain clone based on the clone Brad did. His was an awesome beer, mine was just great :lol: !

Look here for the basic recipe:

http://www.trubclub.com/articles/belgian_ales.html

C&B
TDA


----------



## mikem108 (21/9/05)

I read in "All about Beer" lately that when the brewery had their yeast checked out they identified two strains one of which is the primary and the other more neutral strain for bottling, I'm going to use WLP570 for the primary and either WLP001 or a champagne yeast for bottling. 
High temp fermentation followed by cc'ing for a month then rack onto fresh yeast and dosing dextrose.


----------



## colinw (22/9/05)

I got really close to the Duvel flavour profile with WLP570. Basic procedure was brew a 1.056-1.060 all-malt beer with pilsner malt, 30 IBUs with Goldings and Saaz for flavour/aroma, then rack on to a boiled dextrose solution in secondary to raise the effective OG to around the 1.072 mark.

Made a cracker of a Duvel clone, except I overcarbonated the bottles and they are a bugger to pour.

No comment on the Wyeast 1338 strain - haven't used it, although I have a pack in the fridge which I'm yet to use.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Mr Bond (22/9/05)

Sorry to add more conjecture ,but the Roger Protz book, the taste of beer claims that there is 3 different strains of yeast in duvel.

seek it out @ your local library.The ttg library in S.A has a copy for anyone in adelaide who is interested.


----------



## Sean (22/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not sure why Snow. Don't Coopers do the same thing too?
> 
> Maybe it's for some form of biological stability. :unsure:
> 
> ...


Several UK brewers remove the yeast and then add back the same strain for bottle conditioning to ensure consistency of strain and quantity. Primarily the latter, but if you have a multi-strain yeast then the ratio of the strains doesn't stay consistent on it's own.


----------



## Malnourished (22/9/05)

Sean said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why Snow. Don't Coopers do the same thing too?
> ...


What Sean said. I think Coopers does it for consistency of carbonation (level and time to condition) - they aim for a very specific concentration of yeast (can't recall exactly what it was though.) Fresh yeast would probably condition (slightly) quicker too, but it probably makes a difference when you have turnover like Coopers. Makes it easier for us to culture up too, I suspect!


----------



## mikem108 (23/9/05)

Here's the recipe I'm doing tomorrow :
byo Duvel

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

18-C Strong Belgian Ale, Belgian Strong Golden Ale

Min OG: 1.065 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 6 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.96
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.62
Anticipated SRM: 3.3
Anticipated IBU: 31.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 26.47 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.062 SG 15.11 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin  Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.8 4.82 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
3.9 0.23 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
15.3 0.91 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.26 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 27.8 60 min.
31.97 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 3.9 15 min.
24.87 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.06 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Belgium-Willebroek
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 68.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 8.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 33.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 70.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 60.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 143.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.05
Water Qts: 11.12 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 10.52 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 13.89 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

Make a big yeast starter.

Ferment at 20 C add 310gms corn sugar to 2ndary 
to promote further fermentation.

Rack and Cold condition for 4 weeks

Bring back up to 20 and add fresh neutral yeast (1056 )


----------



## Jazman (23/9/05)

ok this is brew brads duvel that ui have done withnz hops but i will post brads recipe as this one is a cracker and i think this will be a regualar brew for me


Doover

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.06584 Plato: 16.097
Anticipated EBC: 15.0
Anticipated IBU: 20.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.3 5.00 kg. Pale Malt S. Australia 309.066 3
5.0 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt South Australi 309.066 3
11.7 0.70 kg. Raw Sugar 392.600 53

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 20.5 70 min.
10.00 g. Saazer Pellet 3.00 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Tablet Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----


----------



## Jazman (23/9/05)

and the version i did which used differnt hops as an experiment

Sauvin Doover

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.65
Anticipated OG: 1.07101 Plato: 17.287
Anticipated EBC: 16.8
Anticipated IBU: 23.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.4 2.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.420 7
5.3 0.35 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.126 4
41.4 2.75 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
12.0 0.80 kg. Raw Sugar 392.600 53

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 21.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 1.2 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.57 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Tablet Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

sounds great Jaz
always use the Belgian strong yeast?


----------



## Jazman (23/9/05)

yep it the only one i have and it was my first belgian ale


----------

